# Learning Controls



## gamer (Sep 9, 2014)

Wondering if anyone has any reccomendations or resources that would help someone interested in controls and plc improve knowledge and skills?

I recently started as a service technician and i discovered i really enjoy this type of work but it takes me a lot longer than my more experienced counterparts. I wont get more of these calls unless i get faster at it so i was wondering if there was any reccomendations.

Sent from my SM-N950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Helmut (May 7, 2014)

gamer said:


> I recently started as a service technician and i discovered i really enjoy this type of work but it takes me a lot longer than my more experienced counterparts. I wont get more of these calls unless i get faster at it so i was wondering if there was any reccomendations.


It should take you longer than a more experienced counterpart, that's a no-brainer. They've done it over and over again. You haven't.

You'll get there. 

FWIW,sometimes when you try to go too quick, the end result may not be what you were hoping for.

Go slow, and absorb it all as you go.

As for recommendations.....Either google or here is the best bet for questions and learning new things.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

The simplest of controls and logic (aside from a single SPST switch) is to draw up a relay circuit. Make the control signal and the load being driven 2 different voltages. Look at how you have 2 completely different circuits working together. Then change from a NO relay to a NC relay and look at how that changes things. Now add more relays, loads and signals, sensors, etc...


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Get a job in a factory, or work for years with someone that knows what they are doing.


----------



## Helmut (May 7, 2014)

You are talking about machine controls, right?

Not fire alarm, door access, ect controls?


----------



## canbug (Dec 31, 2015)

Have you looked into any local courses that might be helpful?
Other than that, if you are working for yourself and you think you are taking to long because you are learning something new, don't charge for all the hours. This makes your customers happy and you've learned on their system.


Tim


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

Whenever someone asks me how I learned all the stuff I know, I always answer;

"One mistake at a time, hopefully not many of them twice..."

The point being that "book larnin" is fine, but is not a substitute for experience, and experience takes not only time, but exposure. So since you are new, you have to go out of your way to get the exposure to opportunities to learn.

That said, there are some good learning tools available, many for free (other than your time). When I worked for Siemens, they had a great set of learning courses, released right around the year 2000, so they were called the "STEP 2000 program". It's all but impossible to find those on Siemens' website now, but luckily one of their distributors here in SF copied and posted them on their own server.

https://www.eandm.com/Products/Content/Siemens/Training/Siemens_Courses.aspx

I highly recommend them, and try to do them in order, because they build on your knowledge.


----------



## Easy (Oct 18, 2017)

We all learn in different ways. Some by memory and some by repetition. I totally agree with JRaef that we learn by making mistakes. At least I always have. I made crap loads of mistakes but each time I learned something valuable. I also agree that it is exposure to what you like to do. We also live in a world where we need people to succeed. Most of the places I have worked at were places where I knew someone. Lastly your "counterparts" need to support you and help you learn stuff. Good Luck If you like what your doing stay with it.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

Depending on what kind of controls you are working on i will always try to master it on a bench first. Some company's will give you old parts to play with others will give you time and new parts. 

Im teaching a new guy controls. We have a lift station panel that we just removed so i cut all the old wiring and removed the wiring diagrams. I found him a 55 gallon drum, floats, level sensor and a small pump. I figure he will learn more playing with the panel for a few weeks then he will leaning over my shoulder for months.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

gpop said:


> Depending on what kind of controls you are working on i will always try to master it on a bench first. Some company's will give you old parts to play with others will give you time and new parts.
> 
> Im teaching a new guy controls. We have a lift station panel that we just removed so i cut all the old wiring and removed the wiring diagrams. I found him a 55 gallon drum, floats, level sensor and a small pump. I figure he will learn more playing with the panel for a few weeks then he will leaning over my shoulder for months.


I always tried to bench test everything I could. I had ABB and Baldor demo drive units that I simulated the application with until I was satisfied it was perfect.
I then would upload the parameters for commission day.
Of course there are many other obstacles on a new start up. But at least I knew my drive or PLC programs were fine. Made commissioning easier. Much easier.


----------



## Paul SA (Jul 29, 2019)

JRaef said:


> Whenever someone asks me how I learned all the stuff I know, I always answer;
> 
> "One mistake at a time, hopefully not many of them twice..."


JRaef i enjoyed this quote very much THANKS my live and hopes as well


----------



## stiffneck (Nov 8, 2015)

Another useful tip, simple but effective is locating identical equipment that's in working order. Many years ago, didn't know much, I was tasked with repairing a small condensate return tank. Many of these are located in the basement of the Main Terminal. The unit in question had already been completely disassembled and un-wired by an idiot and used steam water was all over the floor. The unit consisted of a tank, two floats (regular level and high level), two motors/pumps and a mechanical flip/flop. No diagram, schematic of any kind was available. So I used a near by unit as an guide to put it back the way it was. From there trouble shoot and found one contact broken and the other relay with an intermittent open coil. Piece of cake and no book is going to teach you how to be resourceful. Have to do it on your own. So I made one complete relay. Now one of two pumps immediately back in service and got the Part numbers to be ordered later. Still remember to this day, they where "Furnace" motor starters, not the best, more like mediocre. This was around 22-24years ago.
You're in a good spot, lot of Electrical workers don't have the patients to do anything beyond what the prints says. If it's not plug and go, they wander off to something else. Never hurry by guessing, always be thorough, never half-asx it. I prefer someone who completes one task perfectly as opposed to someone who completes several task and half of which don't work.
Learn to think outside the box. Use past work experience. I had similar labor intense jobs before doing electrical work. I also went to trade school to get my foot in the door.


----------



## bill39 (Sep 4, 2009)

“Electrician’s Guide to AC Motor Controls” is hands down the best book I’ve ever read & used for learning controls. 
https://www.amazon.com/s?k=electric...ctrican’s+guide+,aps,205&ref=nb_sb_ss_sc_5_19


----------



## Instrumentation (Mar 11, 2018)

This book covers the basics for the PLC, instrumentation, and valve side of things. I don't have the book memorized but I read some chapters over and over, like instrumentation protocols, valves, PLC, and a few others.

https://www.ibiblio.org/kuphaldt/socratic/sinst/book/liii.pdf


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

As a service technician the ability to read a print and understand a multi meter can narrow down a problem in a hurry. The ability to misread a print or the meter on the other hand can lead you down the wrong path for hours. 

If you are working on the same types of equipment you should be taking pic's of the wiring diagrams and the parts involved and studying how they interact with each other.


----------

